
Facebook says board member Thiel’s GOP speech is in ‘his personal capacity’ - prawn
http://www.recode.net/2016/7/14/12192904/facebook-says-board-member-thiel-s-gop-convention-speech-in-his-personal-capacity?utm_campaign=recode.net&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
JoeAltmaier
Yah. And that Mozilla guy donated money to causes in his "personal capacity"
\- and lost his job.

------
dmfdmf
If Zuck was speaking at the Dems convention I am sure they would make the same
announcement. /s

